# Successful weekend!



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations Brooks!!! How happy you must be.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Yay Brooks!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you both. What are you planning to show in?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations! :whoo:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations to you both. What are you planning to show in?


AKC Obedience. But, being in the middle of the desert, trials are pretty sparse. Our plan is for our first trials to be at the Las Vegas Poodle Club's trials in November


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would love to go out to that show some time. I hope you have great success there.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Here's hoping to a great 'career' and lots of pretty ribbons!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Brooks! Well done! That's my far distant goal for my puppy. How old is Brooks so I have an idea how far?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

He will be 2 in January. But, this was our first opportunity to take the test


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I started Lily in obedience when she was two, got her CD right around when she turned three.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, congratulations!


----------

